# 335d m-sport rarity



## strtok (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been looking at getting a new (or 2010-2011 used) 335d. I've found that it's hard to find the m-sport package. Is the m-sports package rare?

For example, I -think- I've found one with the m-sports package at a local dealer, and the listed price is $57k:

http://www.stevenscreekbmw.com/new/BMW/2011-BMW-335d-San-Jose-df2cfe920a0a0002010a39627153af47.htm

It seems the m-sport is rare and the markup is pretty high? Anyone have experience with this?

Thanks!
--erik


----------



## SteveGu (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm guessing the $1600 list price difference to the standard sport is considered a lot of money for a special steering wheel (available separately anyhow), the anthracite headliner and "parking distance control".


----------



## strtok (Aug 8, 2007)

Those are things I don't care about.

If you look at the exterior differences, you'll notice a slightly more aggressive front end and different rims. I don't mind spending $1600 extra for the different frontend, but from what I've seen the dealers want a lot more than that.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

I think the problem is that cars with M Sport package are usually loaded with options, hence the high sticker prices. The front treatment of the M Sport is quite low, a downside is that it's easyt to damage on curbs and parking stops.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Sonnen BMW has one on the lot in alpine white. Very pretty. Call and ask for lawrence. I am working with him and he is very relaxed to deal with. He gave me best price of local dealers.


----------



## bing330i (Dec 27, 2001)

strtok said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a new (or 2010-2011 used) 335d. I've found that it's hard to find the m-sport package. Is the m-sports package rare?


IIRC M sport only became available last year. So if you are looking for an used one, the pool would be smaller.

Also keep in mind only a few colors can be added with the M sports option. That would limit the pool to a certain extent.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

For those of us that need to drive in all kinds of weather, the M-Sport option ends up requiring a second set of tires/wheels. When I was younger this was OK but at my ripe old age, I need to have all season tires. I am trying to find out if I can special order the Sport Package with 17" wheels and all season tires because I do like the sport seats but if it cannot I will live with the standard seats.


----------



## gasspasser (Nov 6, 2010)

The msport is not that rare. Don't let the dealer fool you. Yes, it looks cool but don't let it dictate you negotiating the purchase price. That list (57k) is way high. If you negotiate well, you should get that price below 50k. Even better, if you can get USAA pricing, you won't even have to negotiate.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

gasspasser said:


> The msport is not that rare. Don't let the dealer fool you. Yes, it looks cool but don't let it dictate you negotiating the purchase price. That list (57k) is way high. If you negotiate well, you should get that price below 50k. Even better, if you can get USAA pricing, you won't even have to negotiate.


Better yet, join me in a European Delivery. I'm hoping for a delivery date in mid May. You can save +10% off MSRP, more with the Eco Credit if you sign a contract before 3/31 although they will likely extend it. I was shopping for a nice CPO 335d but realized I can get a new one for about the same price using ED.


----------



## swajames (Jan 16, 2005)

I've seen that specific car at Stevens Creek BMW in the last couple of weeks. I test drove a different 335d, one with the regular sport package, which was MSRP'd at about 54K. The M-Sport car you posted is pretty loaded if I remember right, there was no added dealer mark up on the car.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I often see a white M-sport 335d around one of the places I work at. Only difference I notice is the rear end looks slightly different. It is always driving though so not like I have been able to study the thing.


----------



## HIREN (Jul 14, 2006)

I would think 335d's in general would be rare to find used, but the M-Sport package would be even harder since they just started offering it on 2011 year 335d's.


----------



## A8540TDI (Jan 2, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> For those of us that need to drive in all kinds of weather, the M-Sport option ends up requiring a second set of tires/wheels. When I was younger this was OK but at my ripe old age, I need to have all season tires. I am trying to find out if I can special order the Sport Package with 17" wheels and all season tires because I do like the sport seats but if it cannot I will live with the standard seats.


I was also interested in a sport package with 17" wheels but BMW won't do it. However, your dealer may be willing to swap wheels with a non sport car (most folks want big rims these days). IMHO, you will be better off buying a set of 17's with not RFT tires, and either keep your 18's until you sell the car or sell them now, most likely for more than the 17's will cost. I may yet do this with mine, but, so far, the 18's are fine and I'm in a "summer" area! BMW should make the sport seats a stand alone option.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

A8540TDI said:


> I was also interested in a sport package with 17" wheels but BMW won't do it. However, your dealer may be willing to swap wheels with a non sport car (most folks want big rims these days). IMHO, you will be better off buying a set of 17's with not RFT tires, and either keep your 18's until you sell the car or sell them now, most likely for more than the 17's will cost. I may yet do this with mine, but, so far, the 18's are fine and I'm in a "summer" area! BMW should make the sport seats a stand alone option.


Or just trade with another owner. When I was younger I'd probably jumped at the chance to trade wheels like the factory 17" ones I have on my car for the factory 18" ones. I'd probably even paid a little bit of money but when I was younger money was always so much tighter.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

A8540TDI said:


> I was also interested in a sport package with 17" wheels but BMW won't do it. However, your dealer may be willing to swap wheels with a non sport car (most folks want big rims these days). IMHO, you will be better off buying a set of 17's with not RFT tires, and either keep your 18's until you sell the car or sell them now, most likely for more than the 17's will cost. I may yet do this with mine, but, so far, the 18's are fine and I'm in a "summer" area! BMW should make the sport seats a stand alone option.


Keep the 18s. When it comes time to trade the car, you will lose more from not having the originals than you will gain from selling them now.


----------



## SixShotEspress0 (Jan 25, 2011)

gasspasser said:


> The msport is not that rare. Don't let the dealer fool you. Yes, it looks cool but don't let it dictate you negotiating the purchase price. That list (57k) is way high. If you negotiate well, you should get that price below 50k. Even better, if you can get USAA pricing, you won't even have to negotiate.


11, 335d/Steptronic/Le Mans Blue /Black Leather/ZMP M Sport Package/heated front seats /Aluminium Trim /nav system/Harman Kardon surround sound system/i-Pod/USB Adaptor/M Steering wheel/w paddle shifters/Comfort access/6NR BMW Apps/Premium Package

under 48k MSRP over 57K


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know about rarity, but I would have gotten it if it had been available when I bought my car. It's mainly cosmetic, but if it makes you happy and you have the cash, I say go for it.


----------



## PSEE (Jan 3, 2011)

It's been my understanding the M-sport Package has replaced the Sport Package previously offered for the
335d. That said, my d has the Sport Package which consists of:

* different steering wheel with the paddles

* sport front seats

* 18" wheels (yes - I had to buy 17" wheels/tires for the winter)

* sport suspension

I believe the package was called ZSP

I'm not sure if the front spoiler and side skirts are different. They look pretty sporty, though it's an LCI.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

PSEE said:


> It's been my understanding the M-sport Package has replaced the Sport Package previously offered for the
> 335d. That said, my d has the Sport Package which consists of:
> 
> * different steering wheel with the paddles
> ...


Nope, the Sport Package is still available for the 335d even after the March 2011 production changes. Only the Coupe's (e92) and Convertible's (e93) were affected by the removal of the Sport Package, and since the 335d is only offered as a sedan it was not affected by that change.

M-Sport Package is a different package altogether that was added as an option for the 2011 *335d* models. Selection of the M-Sport Package cannot be built with Sport Package selected, and vice versa.

The M-Sport Package contains the following sport package components:

* Sport Front Seats
* Sport Suspension
* Increased Speed Limiter
* Shadowline Exterior Trim
* Optional Shift Paddles (You can order it without the shift paddles if you want, despite diesel being only offered with automatic)

And then some M-Sport Specific Components

* 18" 193M M-Sport tires (different than the 18" offered in the Sport Package)
* M-Sport Steering Wheel
* Anthracite Headliner
* Rear Park Distance Control
* M-Sport Front+Rear Bumper

M-Sport only offered with the following colors: Alpine White, Black Sapphire Metallic, Titanium Silver, Space Grey Metallic, Blue Water Metallic, and Le Mans Blue Metallic*

* Le Mans Blue Metallic only offered with cars configured with M-Sport Package.

Along with the above mentioned Sport Package Components contained in the M-Sport Package, the Sport Package comes with: 
* 18" 195 style tires
* Sport Steering Wheel

Sport Package is offered with all the e90 colors, except Le Mans Blue Metallic.

Since 2011 was the only MY where M-Sport was offered for diesel, it would be hard to find them used, though with the extended 2011 model year, you might be able to find a few now, that are a little over a year old.

If you are looking for M-Sport, why not try to price out a new 335d with M-Sport? There are pretty good deals on them at this point, and you can either order or do European Delivery. Some dealers may even have some new 335d's with M-Sport on the lot.

If you are only looking at used though, you could try to find a 2010 335d with sport package with rear PDC, and see if you can get the front/rear bumpers, and m-sport steering wheel and install those independently. Not sure I've seen an anthracite headliner DIY though.

Just an idea...


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

The M-Sport also has M/// sill plates and dead pedal, though they are not that big of a deal. Might have people asking funny questions when they first open the door.


----------

